

How Cats Infect Human Brain - interro
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/308873/

======
tokenadult
This story from months ago has been submitted several times before with the
original article title.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=Cat...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=Cat+Crazy&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

------
interro
wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis>

------
89a
> eating meat on the well-done side

I'd rather be dead

~~~
daniel-cussen
Oh, but it's so delicious! Meat almost like charcoal, become what born to be,
broken to amino acids by fire outside my stomach! The efficiency!

Denatured--red in only claw...ahh...

